# Two of my friends's horses died..hit by a bus



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What a horrible experience for all. Thank God none of the bus riders or driver were killed. I am sorry for the horses, but my first concern is for the humans.


----------



## Barrelracer00 (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh, my... thats so terrible. Let this be a reminder: PLEASE watch where your going, and DO NOT text and drive!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

That's terrible! I'm glad no one got hurt.
Poor horses.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Barrelracer00 said:


> Oh, my... thats so terrible. Let this be a reminder: PLEASE watch where your going, and DO NOT text and drive!


I seriously doubt the bus driver was texting or not paying attention to the road, especially with a group of youngsters for whom he/she was responsible. It was dark, and animals are hard to see at night. They most certainly aren't expected to be standing in the middle of the road. The blame here certainly doesn't lie with the bus driver.

The horse owners and barn owner will be considered responsible in the eyes of the law, since the animals weren't fenced properly.

My condolences to those who lost their horses, but I'm glad that no human lives were lost.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Barrelracer00 said:


> Oh, my... thats so terrible. Let this be a reminder: PLEASE watch where your going, and DO NOT text and drive!


A reminder of what? The bus driver probably wasn't texting. I seriously doubt that any bus driver would risk their job (plus whatever legal repercussions for putting so many young lives in danger).

There are worse things than texting and driving. Such as I always have to have my mother drive my car when I need to go a fair distance (40+ miles) as I tend to literally pass out while I'm driving even when I'm wide awake. I have no idea why, but that's how it is...

It's really too bad for those horses, and the people involved of course. That one horse...that must have been a hideous sight. Ugh.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

So sad... luckily when the horses got loose in CO no one hit them. So scary what can happen..

Remember to triple check your fences and gates so horses don't turn up loose as often!


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh, my. I'm very glad you did not have to witness that. :-(

Go ahead and criticize my priorities, but experiencing hitting a horse in that way would be as traumatic to me as hitting a human being. 

I can't imagine being a passenger on that bus, or the owner of those horses.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I am sorry for all involved.
When I was a tween, my dad, who travelled for a living, came home and told us that he hit a horse on the Interstate. The (rental) car was totaled, and the horse lived--he had been hit before bc he had gotten in the habit of jumping the fence and grazing in the median.
Check your fences.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Teehee you said tween

Glad no humans are hurt and condolences to those who had to witness and those who lost the horses


----------

